# Question for fellow ebayers #1



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I ebay as a primary source of income.

One thing I have a problem with is keeping all my listings. I have 31 items that I attempt to keep listed at all times. These are stock items, and I have multiples of each item. I can also order more of each item, and have it ready to ship within 24 hours. 

It seems like no matter how hard I try, I am constantly failing to keep all 31 items listed.

I am not too far off though, I can usually manage to keep 29 or so of them listed. It just seems like one or two slip by on occasion.

Just last Saturday, I thought to myself...I haven't sold one of those in a ****'s age, and low and behold, it hadn't been listed since early December!!

I keep a small list of the items I sell on the desk, but it is even more confusing now with ebay moving the 30 day listings into the 7 day listings.

I hope I don't sound too dumb, but it can be confusing keeping them listed!!!!!

Clove


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Could you use a day planner that lets you know when something that has been listed is expiring? Then you could just go on each day and relist the items that are due. You could then mark that you listed it and you would know you are keeping up with everything.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not up on all the ins and outs of ebay, but can you put together a store front? Or are those requiring either more items than you have, or some other requirement?

A calendar that is JUST for your listings would be good. sitting on the side of the desk, or pinned to the wall where you can see it easily. OO! perhaps a dry erase board with a calendar grid marked on it.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Ebay is my part-time job, so I know how confusing it can be. The best solution I came up with is that I always list my auctions so that they end on a Sunday night. That way I know that Sunday is Ebay day - add more listings, send invoices for purchases, etc. 

Could you designate one or two days of the week where your auctions will end? If you did two days, you could have 15 items end on one day, and 15 different items end on another to help keep it all straight. Then train yourself to always check your listings on those two days.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't sold on ebay in years...Don't they still have an interface somewhat like Turbo Lister where you can schedule re-listing items? I think that's what we used to use. But things have changed so much there....


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ebay has changed with the 5-7-10-30 day listings.

Before that change, I could keep up, it seemed. Sure, I would miss one every now and then.

I think the listing times have thrown me off kilter.

Here is what kills me: Ebay even sends and email alerting me that a listing has ended. 

But I keep missing one or two in a few weeks time.

As for auctions, those are pretty easy to keep up with. It is just the buy it now stock items I have touble with!!!!

Please don't think I dumb....it is confusing!

Clove


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

What I don't understand is why eBay doesn't have permanent listings.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have done quite a few ebay auctions, but have none up currently. 
When they had those listing specials, I would have several hundred up 
at a time. 

Only thing they saved me......I keep a notebook and write everything down.
Paper and pen  I can then look it over without being online and it has saved me more than once. 
Just make a bunch of columns for what you need. 

Good luck ......


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Ebay does have permanent listing on the fixed and store listings. You can now list a fixed price listing at GTC (good til cancelled). Ebay will automatically relist it for you when the 30 days is up, so it never cancels. You will be billed automatically and it will continue until you go in and manually click the link end this listing now. You can't do that on an auction style listing, just the fixed and store listings. It will also keep the same item number when it automatically relists. If you decide to cancel it, to keep from paying the fees, watch it closely and when it gets a few minutes to ending, go in and do a manual cancellation or you will have to pay for the listing again once it relists you pay the fee even if you cancel it a minute later.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, I do the same, starsmom.
I used to keep my inventory in store listings, have a Fixed Price for Search exposure and have to relist my Fixed Price items every week. I have over 300 unique listings!

The new method of having multiples in a single Fixed Price for the same cost (like store listings were), as well as the Good Til Canceled option, means I not only don't have to re-list everything, every week, but it also costs considerably less!


PS: I just got upgraded to Silver Power Seller this morning! I was so tickled. DH just gave me a blank look. lol


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats on the upgrade. Ebay has been making lots of changes, some regarding listing styles etc, are ok. The ones involving feedback and such..not so good. What are you other ebayers user names and what do you sell?

I am csews and I sell sewing and vacuum parts and accessories.
http://stores.ebay.com/Glendive-Sew-N-Vac


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> I keep a small list of the items I sell on the desk, but it is even more confusing now with ebay moving the 30 day listings into the 7 day listings.
> 
> I hope I don't sound too dumb, but it can be confusing keeping them listed!!!!!
> 
> Clove


With that many items you should be listing through Auctiva.com. It's free, and even saves money since you can schedule your listings without paying eBay the 10 cent scheduling fee.

If you put your items in auctiva you can bulk list them ahead of time easily.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Starsmom said:


> Congrats on the upgrade. Ebay has been making lots of changes, some regarding listing styles etc, are ok. The ones involving feedback and such..not so good. What are you other ebayers user names and what do you sell?
> 
> I am csews and I sell sewing and vacuum parts and accessories.
> http://stores.ebay.com/Glendive-Sew-N-Vac


LOL! 
I just bought a walking foot from you a couple months ago. I had no idea! 
I'm itsMeFred and sell country fabrics.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

It is a small world isn't it? I hope you will come back and shop with me. Now that I know about your shop, I can refer customers to you since I get tons of emails daily and every now and then they ask about fabrics, since I don't sell them and didn't really know of any onethat did I could not refer. Will be glad to send them your way in the future!


----------

